# What films remind you of 40k?



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

I saw the After Earth trailer yesterday.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZIt20emgLY

Ignore for the sake of this post that it is directed by M. Night Shyamalan. I did.

So, I'm sitting here, watching this trailer, and all I can think is, 'If Jaden survives all this then there'd better be Astartes waiting to take him away for neophyte testing.' Given my recent posting on this forum, it's hardly an out of the blue thought. I know Jaden Smith is just fourteen years of age now, and hypothetically probably wouldn't be taken for neophyte testing, though it may just be possible. The first three phases of implants can be simultaneously introduced at fourteen, so maybe he'd still qualify, hypothetically.

Yeah, I know the space ships and tech look too advanced for 40k. Yeah, the thought of Jaden Smith as a Space Marine is more than a little strange. I'm not sure I'll even watch the movie truth be told. But whilst watching this trailer, it's all I could think about. Quarantined Death World for a young warrior to undergo his testing. And to top it, master his fears. Sounds 40k to me. :santa:

So what films have reminded you of 40k? I'm not really on about films that inspired 40k. None of that, 'Sentinels are AT-ST's' twoddle. I'm looking for films that seem based of 40k or unintentionally make you think of 40k.

A final note to the moderators/admins: I'm still kinda new to all of this. I checked up on forum rules and read carefully up on where this should be posted. Only doing so when I felt I'd found the right area. So, here's me sounding the atypical forum newbie. I'm sorry if anything is out of place, or done wrong.


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

:suicide: I swear I'd clicked on 40k fluff. Can I get this moved please? :thank_you:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Starship Troopers Nids vs IG

Battle Los Angeles IG vs Necrons

Battleship Imperial Navy vs Necron or Tau


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

djinn24 said:


> Starship Troopers Nids vs IG
> 
> Battle Los Angeles IG vs Necrons
> 
> Battleship Imperial Navy vs Necron or Tau


Aah, Starship Troopers :biggrin:. Had I the money or the sources I'd love to do a 40k re-enactment of Whiskey Outpost. This is most definitely a film I've equated with 40k. Fascist future. An over-hyped glorious military of mankind. Psykers. Propoganda. Of course, Nids vs. Cadians springs to mind.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

SPOILER!!!

SPOILER!!!!

Just in case, ahem, now thats out the way.



Did anyone else get all hyped up at the end of Promethius when the Engineer woke up and just kicked ass. I think its the closest I have seen to a superhuman against human that could be compared to seeing an astartes in a live action movie, plus he was out of armour!


----------



## Thantis (Dec 3, 2012)

blade runner is the dark ages of technology. Jhonny nemonic also seems like early techpriest upgrades (before they went all flesh is weak) Firefly is very rouge trader to me with imperial law being skirted on the fringe planets. Battlestar is necron infiltration teams (ultimate flayed ones upgrade) Event horizon reminds me of a derilect chaos space hulk. Judge dread is an arbitis tale...


----------



## Thantis (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh and equillibrium seems like an imperial world to me, complete with cults (sense offenders) and a currupt planetary govenor


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

Durant said:


> SPOILER!!!
> 
> SPOILER!!!!
> 
> ...






EVEN MORE SPOILERS! (Talking about twists in Prometheus, just to clear that up)

I never thought of it like that. The size of the Engineer race seems about right. Maybe a tad short. It's close, but no cigar in my opinion. Strength is above human, but if an Astartes threw that punch then surely it would've cratered Weyland's face. Other than that I don't think it explains enough about toughness and I presume they don't have a score of implants. Then again, they engineer life. 


Otherwise it is an interesting idea. I can't think of any films that have come that close to a live-action Astartes on screen. The prospect of that makes me giddy alone. :biggrin:


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

Thantis said:


> blade runner is the dark ages of technology. Jhonny nemonic also seems like early techpriest upgrades (before they went all flesh is weak) Firefly is very rouge trader to me with imperial law being skirted on the fringe planets. Battlestar is necron infiltration teams (ultimate flayed ones upgrade) Event horizon reminds me of a derilect chaos space hulk. Judge dread is an arbitis tale...


Yes. Maybe. Haven't seen. Haven't seen. And I believe Judge Dredd came first. 70's if I recall (comics, not films). It's what makes the Arbites so fun is that they're a bunch of pseudo-judges. Maybe tribute is a better word. But whenever an enforcer appears in a game of Inquisitor you can bet there's a bunch of us yelling 'I am the law!', or, 'There's an iso-cube with your name on it'. 

Equilibrium was one of the first films I watched whilst getting into 40k that I thought had some slight similarities to 40k. Maybe Bale was in training to join the Vindicare Ordo.  I'd give an arm and a leg to get a Batman parody going where he's trying to rid Necromunda of crime using a future-tech spyrer rig. :biggrin:


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

EVEN MORE SPOILERS!!! Kinda...



Well it shrugs off close quarters gun fire, pretty muich owns everyone in the room and crashes through walls, they are quite tough without implants!


Unless a filmaker goes all out "GW sue me" and puts guys in a armoured suites and calls them Space Marines we arent going to see anythuing spot on, but just for sheer wish fulfilment that we may eventually see them on the big screen then it was enough for me


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

Durant said:


> EVEN MORE SPOILERS!!! Kinda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The film alone was wish-fulfilment for me. I was one of those that enjoyed it without any real qualms. But now you've planted that idea in my mind, it won't be leaving. My inner fanboy is glee'd over. :thank_you:



Also, isn't that Engineer wearing one of the suits minus the helmet. That may be why he absorbed the gunfire?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn it people use spoiler tags. 

Well rumor has it that 40k is based loosely off the book Starship Troopers along with the movie and Starcraft. I have heard GW gets a shout out in the credits.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

There's the movie "Space Marines"..... :laugh:


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

djinn24 said:


> Damn it people use spoiler tags.
> 
> Well rumor has it that 40k is based loosely off the book Starship Troopers along with the movie and Starcraft. I have heard GW gets a shout out in the credits.


Oh aye? I'll have to check the credits in the future. There are spoiler tags? 

Vader is Luke's father!
 Well I couldn't find what button makes them, but figuring what to put in the brackets wasn't too hard. I'm on a bit of a short leash on time, but when I get enough to do so, provided I can still edit my posts, I'll go back and clear up my end of the situation. Sorry about the noobishness.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tawa said:


> There's the movie "Space Marines"..... :laugh:


I think starship Troopers is a better 40k movie.... Hated that movie, horrid script.


----------



## Thantis (Dec 3, 2012)

There was a script? It looked like a simple animated kill team game with no real story. It seemed to me way to drawn out in hopes people might forget that there should be a storyline.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> I think starship Troopers is a better 40k movie.... Hated that movie, horrid script.


ST1: A facking awesome tongue-in-cheek ham-fest!
ST2: Give me my money back.....
ST3: A facking awesome tongue-in-cheek ham-fest!


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

the book is one of Heinlein's best. fantastic writer.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, all this talk and no mention (yet) of Aliens, which reminds me of Guard versus Tyranids everytime.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Wow, all this talk and no mention (yet) of Aliens, which reminds me of Guard versus Tyranids everytime.


I'd have to vote for Alien, Aliens & (yeah, yeah shoot me :grin: ) Alien3.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

good point about event horizon. Some real warp corruption action going on there.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Starship Troopers


----------



## Thantis (Dec 3, 2012)

I think of event horizon as the first run through the warp which showed the need for geller fields. The enire ship became a conduit for demonic pressence on the physical plane. It also had a feeling that you can never truly rid yourself of warp taint as it will always be in your mind....at least until they make mindwiped people.

Another good one was avatar as the planes and such there look very IG.


----------



## Thantis (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh and the thing makes me think chaos spawn.

I have also thought for fun going the other way and getting insperation from TV/Movies to come into 40k. I think a Dr. Who Necrons list would be fun with cybermen necrons and daleks serving as destroyers


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I'd have to vote for Alien, Aliens & (yeah, yeah shoot me :grin: ) Alien3.


Out of those, Alien is by far my favourite. Very, very H.P. Lovecraft in nature.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Wow, all this talk and no mention (yet) of Aliens, which reminds me of Guard versus Tyranids everytime.


I would say Tyranids versus civilians. Still good though.



shaantitus said:


> good point about event horizon. Some real warp corruption action going on there.


I agree. The whole ship reaked of Chaos. 
"Do you see!?"

How about Invasion of the Body Snatchers, Body Snatchers and The Faculty, depending on which you may have seen. I think this is what the onset of a Genestealer Cult would be like.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Out of those, Alien is by far my favourite. Very, very H.P. Lovecraft in nature.


Alien is by _far_ the best of any of the movies. And I love Aliens in a way that just isn't right :laugh:

However, I have a soft spot for the much maligned Alien3. It's a brilliant film, if you watch the proper version with the bazillion edited scenes put back in


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Terminator universe makes me think of the Men of Iron during the Dark age of Technology. 

Stargate, movie and series serve as my base to how I think of the Webway.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

I think almost any sci-fi movie can remind one of 40k; it's basically a hodge-podge of all these different elements and tropes. The Tyranids were inspired by the Xenomorphs of Alien, the Arbites from Judge Dredd, the Tau battlesuits from the (novel) Starship Troopers and Japanese mecha, etc. And is it just me, or do Eldar Striking Scorpians bear an uncanny resemblance to the Predator? 

Event Horizon reminds me most strongly of the 40k universe- a ship travelling through the warp with the crew being tortured by daemons. The kind of psychological torment you'd expect from warp beings. Blade Runner is, of course, the quintessential dark-n-gritty future setting (though still essentially a noir film), and I find a lot of its spirit in the detective-like Eisenhorn and Ravenor series'. 

Also, friggin' Dune. God-Emperor of Mankind. A subspecies specifically bred to guide starships. The setting as a whole seems heavily based on the novels and movie.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thantis said:


> There was a script? It looked like a simple animated kill team game with no real story. It seemed to me way to drawn out in hopes people might forget that there should be a storyline.


Yes by Dan Abnett.


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

daxxglax said:


> I think almost any sci-fi movie can remind one of 40k; it's basically a hodge-podge of all these different elements and tropes. The Tyranids were inspired by the Xenomorphs of Alien, the Arbites from Judge Dredd, the Tau battlesuits from the (novel) Starship Troopers and Japanese mecha, etc. And is it just me, or do Eldar Striking Scorpians bear an uncanny resemblance to the Predator?
> 
> Event Horizon reminds me most strongly of the 40k universe- a ship travelling through the warp with the crew being tortured by daemons. The kind of psychological torment you'd expect from warp beings. Blade Runner is, of course, the quintessential dark-n-gritty future setting (though still essentially a noir film), and I find a lot of its spirit in the detective-like Eisenhorn and Ravenor series'.
> 
> Also, friggin' Dune. God-Emperor of Mankind. A subspecies specifically bred to guide starships. The setting as a whole seems heavily based on the novels and movie.


It seems I may not have titled this clearly enough. It's supposed to be a thread about films that haven't directly inspired 40k that remind us of said universe. Now that it has evolved, though, I'm too entertained to try and correct anything.  

Here's one such example I stumbled upon on YouTube before I had such a moment myself: 






djinn24 said:


> Thantis said:
> 
> 
> > There was a script? It looked like a simple animated kill team game with no real story. It seemed to me way to drawn out in hopes people might forget that there should be a storyline.
> ...


Dan Abnett also having been responsible for _Inquisitor Ascendant_. I guess even the best of us have times of suckage. :dunno:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Alien is by _far_ the best of any of the movies. And I love Aliens in a way that just isn't right :laugh:
> 
> However, I have a soft spot for the much maligned Alien3. It's a brilliant film, if you watch the proper version with the bazillion edited scenes put back in


Ok, I have seen that cut of the film once a few years ago. It was better than the original release to be sure.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Blackwire said:


> Here's one such example I stumbled upon on YouTube before I had such a moment myself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8CT7kZCbZI


Wow. That is the Tau perfectly.


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> Wow. That is the Tau perfectly.


Not quite perfectly. Tau society is kinda devoid of gods, just immortalised prophets. Otherwise, it's more than a little similar.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Archon Dan said:


> Wow. That is the Tau perfectly.




Including the fact that they suck at hand to hand.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Ok, I have seen that cut of the film once a few years ago.


Sadly, most haven't 



Pandorum, if anybody has seen that one?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone seen Mutant Chronicles?......IG vs chaos cultists

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0490181/


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

jimmy gunn said:


> Anyone seen Mutant Chronicles?......IG vs chaos cultists


Seen bits of it, but never all the way through


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

jimmy gunn said:


> Anyone seen Mutant Chronicles?......IG vs chaos cultists
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0490181/
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=pS9jv8ejIgY


Oh wow, that does have a passable similarity. That machine gun even looks like a heavy bolter on preliminary sight. And is that a religious hierarchy too? Given time I may have to watch this.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Not a film but a tv series, but I've always thought that any of the gladiators from the Spartacus series would make excellent Space Marines if they ever made a live action film.


----------



## Helion Rain (Jul 8, 2012)

*40k moive madness*



daxxglax said:


> I think almost any sci-fi movie can remind one of 40k; it's basically a hodge-podge of all these different elements and tropes. The Tyranids were inspired by the Xenomorphs of Alien, the Arbites from Judge Dredd, the Tau battlesuits from the (novel) Starship Troopers and Japanese mecha, etc. And is it just me, or do Eldar Striking Scorpians bear an uncanny resemblance to the Predator?
> 
> Event Horizon reminds me most strongly of the 40k universe- a ship travelling through the warp with the crew being tortured by daemons. The kind of psychological torment you'd expect from warp beings. Blade Runner is, of course, the quintessential dark-n-gritty future setting (though still essentially a noir film), and I find a lot of its spirit in the detective-like Eisenhorn and Ravenor series'.
> 
> Also, friggin' Dune. God-Emperor of Mankind. A subspecies specifically bred to guide starships. The setting as a whole seems heavily based on the novels and movie.


 :goodpost:
I totally agree with daxxglax, as every sci-fi movie does remind us that of 40k. As said in one of my posts about the movie industry making a 40k film. What a source of inspiration to make one! We can but hope and wait with baited breath for a live action version as there are so many possibilities especially if the movie is funded by hollywood big wigs! For example Director,story,script,actors,actresses,CGI,costumes,weapons,vehicles, I could go on for quite some time.
I know there will always be douters out there in the real world, but who would thought that star wars would be as popular if you just explained the concept to joe bloggs on the street before making several blockbuster movies! 
I would love to see the 41st millienuim come to life on the silver screen with live action,especially the space marines as I'm well a fan! but the whole concept gives me goose bumps that hopefully one day in the future this will actually happen!!


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

Helion Rain said:


> daxxglax said:
> 
> 
> > I think almost any sci-fi movie can remind one of 40k; it's basically a hodge-podge of all these different elements and tropes. The Tyranids were inspired by the Xenomorphs of Alien, the Arbites from Judge Dredd, the Tau battlesuits from the (novel) Starship Troopers and Japanese mecha, etc. And is it just me, or do Eldar Striking Scorpians bear an uncanny resemblance to the Predator?
> ...


Does no-one read the opening post? Ah well. This'll be my reminder to title things more accurately for those with impetuous ADD. 

Who on this forum wouldn't want to see that? Probably a very bare few, by far in the minority. I don't think cinema has seen anything like it yet. Unfortunately I can't help but feel Hollywood would ruin such a marvellous universe. But if done right, It'd be quite possibly my favourite movie ever. Maybe even surpassing _Pulp Fiction_, but that'd be a feat and a half.

Until such a day as that might happen, I'm completely content with Aaron-Dembski Bowden's Night Lords series. Oh, the cinematic experience it conjures in my head. It is a true masterpiece.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Though its base on another "wargame" universe. One of my favorites is Mutant Chronicles, Lots of similarities to a Imperial Guard Force. Especially the size and kick of the weapons and tanks (i kept thinking Mecharius). Let us not forget the "war" cut senes from Sucker Punch. some IG goodness there and corrupted german soldiers that reminded me of the Blood Pact (from the Tanith Stories)


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

'Priest' is a pretty awesome movie that reminds me of 40k.


----------

